# My new web site



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Flying Circus

Feel free to comment, if you like it, I'm gonna carry on with similar designs for my further projects.

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks good, I really like the layout! 8)


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice job!


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Must remember to check it out at some stage.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Check it out now, it won't change anymore.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

WTF???

Anyway nice site Pisis, easy to get around and have a look at the pics


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Glad you like it. I already started some new projects in this layout...

This one isn't really finished (it's like 30%). Still maybe 3/4 of the content unwritten, then it would be neccessary to trasnlate it into English...

Prague Synagogues: http://pragsyn.wz.cz/ 

These days I'm extremly pressured by my school work... Dear I gotta learn architecture, paint, sculptures, art... from The Greek period until modern history... Uh oh...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

...until tomorrow 1PM...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

BUNGLE said:


> hey gnome boy who the fu*k are u? how old are u and where do u come from? scrotland innit? aint that a cunty at the top of england? int that where england send all da gingers?



And for that you get the boot! You were around her before being stupid and now you are finished. 

Goodbye you are the weakest link!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

BUNGLE said:


> hey gnome boy who the fu*k are u? how old are u and where do u come from? scrotland innit? aint that a cunty at the top of england? int that where england send all da gingers?



Bungle, firstly, who are you addressing this way? If it is Gnomey, then why not use a PM, as he has not even posted in here. This is WAY off the current topic and looks to be out of line. Please use the appropraite forums and the appropriate language. This will be your only warning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

He got no warning, I booted him. He was here before posting stupid stuff like the US Flag with swastikas and stuff. He is finished I will not tolerate it.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

We just do not need this bull here anymore. If you do not want to be a good member here then please just do not post here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

I like your style, Adler.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I like your style, Adler.


So do I, don't mess with the f*ckers, they are not worth the time. I was going to say something to them but if you act like that your not worth speaking to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Thankyou thanyou, it is a tough job but someone has to do it and I figured I would have some fun before Les gets to him.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

*STRIKE HARD, STRIKE SURE!* (motto of the RAF Bomber Command  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeap


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2018)

Pisis said:


> Check it out now, it won't change anymore.



It changed....404


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2018)

Well it is from 13 years ago...


----------

